# EDGE + WIFI = No charges...right?



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey all...

WiFi is new to me...but I'm thinking I've figured out what it is, and how to use it in conjunction with the EDGE network.

On my iPhone (Rogers Pay-as-you-Go plan) I had like $165 in my time account.

I enabled WiFi to always ask to login...and then went across the street to a local bar. I sat (had a beer of course) and then went to Settings>General>Network and clicked on the WiFi button...and yup, I got a connection that was enabled (local cable co WiFi).

Then I tried to use Safari...and continued to get that "sorry, EDGE not detected so can't connect" message....

So I then went and did an account time/$ check, and that cost me nothing, which figured...

Then I went back to Settings>General>Network and turned EDGE on....

Then I tried Safari again, and yup, I can "see" sites, as well as update my Weather channel, look at Google maps etc. etc. That is, with WiFi and EDGE, I can get "out" to the internet.

Then I checked my account time/$ again, and that cost me nothing either.

So, empiracally, it appears that WiFi + EDGE = $0 charges to my account.

Whoops...just remembered, that the WiFi account is my office ISP account with Cogeco cable...ie that WiFi is already being "paid for" by my company, ie this is not one of those free WiFi accounts that exist in cities...does that matter then?

So, do I have that right guys? Oh, and one last query...where can I find a "map" on the internet that will show me my local (Hamilton) WiFi coverage -- if there is such a puppy?



Jim


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

To make it simple, Edge is pay per use or with a plan. If you have set it up properly and connects directly to edge then you have to pay the rates or deduct it from your plan. You can actually see how much edge youre using in the settings - usage. As for the WiFi, as long as your connected you wont be charged. Unless you signup for lets say the downtown TO wide one zone where you need a uid and pwd to connect. but other than that there's no charge for wifi as long as your connected.

WiFi + EDGE = $0 <=--- this is not true

WiFi = $0

EDGE = $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ (you get the point)

Google has maps of all of canada.


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

Okay, thanks Aero....I get the "new" formula....but that raises another question tho....

Are you saying that I "should" have been able to enable WiFi and get a conn, and then be able to use Safari -- cause I couldn't without EDGE being turned on. That is, is EDGE being on a mandatory need to use Safari and the internet?

Jim


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

JVRudnick said:


> Okay, thanks Aero....I get the "new" formula....but that raises another question tho....
> 
> Are you saying that I "should" have been able to enable WiFi and get a conn, and then be able to use Safari -- cause I couldn't without EDGE being turned on. That is, is EDGE being on a mandatory need to use Safari and the internet?
> 
> Jim


You dont have to have edge working. Just change the settings of edge to lets say "Disabled" or something. Your seeing this error "sorry, EDGE not detected so can't connect" because iphone hasnt connected to wifi yet so it first tries to EDGE but couldn't. Just ignore that message and wait for wifi to connect and your good.


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

So...the trick is...

WiFi = FREE and EDGE = $$$$$$$$$$ (without WiFi being on)

Got it...I think!



Jim


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

JVRudnick said:


> So...the trick is...
> 
> WiFi = FREE and EDGE = $$$$$$$$$$ (without WiFi being on)
> 
> ...


Well technically wifi is not free, you have to set it up or pay for it (The net access) or you can smooch off your neighbours open wifi lol which is illegal I think lol. You can install services.app from installer.app. Its an easy way to disable edge, wifi, ssh, etc...


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

right...got Services already via the installer and do use same....

thanks Aero....great to get help -- especially for a PC guy!



Jim


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

thanks However...er...however, the Services app turns off EDGE and it will not turn itself back "on" I've found...ie this disables the info in the EDGE setup fields so that it will not run...hence I figure that my $ is safe...

but having said that, can I ask this....if WiFI is enabled and I can "surf" for free using same...can I also download new 3rd party apps using WiFi too? or does that kind of transaction require EDGE to be on and hence cost me $

?

Jim


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

JVRudnick said:


> thanks However...er...however, the Services app turns off EDGE and it will not turn itself back "on" I've found...ie this disables the info in the EDGE setup fields so that it will not run...hence I figure that my $ is safe...
> 
> but having said that, can I ask this....if WiFI is enabled and I can "surf" for free using same...can I also download new 3rd party apps using WiFi too? or does that kind of transaction require EDGE to be on and hence cost me $
> 
> ...


yup you can.


----------

